# Autoverschenken für gutmütige Trottel



## Plattenputzer (23 November 2007)

Meine Geschichte ist etwas OT und da Rechtsberatung ausfällt, schildere ich mal einen theoretischen Fall:
Ein gutmütiger Trottel schreibt in einem Motorradforum, dass er ein Auto mit noch über einem Jahr TÜV zu verschenken hat.
Ein Forumsmitglied meldet sich und berichtet, einen Bruder zu haben, der das Auto haben will.
Man trifft sich, das Auto wird übergeben, in einem Kaufvertrag (Symbolischer Kaufpreis 1 Euro) verpflichtet sich der "Käufer", das Auto "Umgehend" umzumelden. 
Dies Formulierung hat der gutmütige Trottel aus einem ADAC-Mustervertrag abgekupfert.
So weit, so gut.
Vier Wochen später, heute in der Frühe, hat der Gutmütige T einen Brief der Ortspolizei von Xstadt im Briefkasten, in dem ihm eine Verwarnung wegen Falschparkens ausgesprochen wird. 
Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass der "Käufer" das Auto nicht umgemeldet hat und zudem noch auf (Versicherungs- und Steuer-) Kosten des Gutmütigen T in der Gegend rum kutschiert.
Nun überlegt der gutmütige Trottel, was zu tun sei. Und da fällt ihm ein, das bei Computerbetrug.de lebenserfahrene, in machsam juristischer Frage durchaus versierte Leute sind, die dem Trottel schon mal viel Unbill erspart haben als er böse hinters Licht geführt werden sollte von gar üblen Gesellen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob euch die Geschichte interessiert und hier am richtigen Platz ist, aber für ein paar sachdienliche Hinweise was theoretisch zu tun sei und welche Schritte Gutmütiger Trottel gehen soll, wäre ich euch dankbar.


----------



## Heiko (23 November 2007)

*AW: Autoverschenken für gutmütige Trottel*

Ich persönlich würde der fiktiven Polizei eine Kopie des Kaufvertrags schicken. Zudem der Zulassungsstelle und der Versicherung.


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 November 2007)

*AW: Autoverschenken für gutmütige Trottel*

Ok. Dann wird also der Gutmütige seine fiktive Mittagspause opfern und die Geschäftsstelle der fiktiven Versicherung aufsuchen müssen.

Heute abend berichte ich, wie das Gespräch mit dem Versicherungsangestellten sich entwickeln hätte können.


----------



## Heiko (23 November 2007)

*AW: Autoverschenken für gutmütige Trottel*

Achja, und rein fiktiv auch mitteilen, dass man aufgrund des Verkaufs $Ordnungswidrigkeit überhaupt nicht mehr begehen konnte. Man möge sich an den fiktiven Käufer wenden.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2007)

*AW: Autoverschenken für gutmütige Trottel*

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/bol/zulassung/produkte/00213/index.html

Hier wird u.a. folgendes behauptet, was mir zumindest neu war:


> Wenn Sie ein Fahrzeug verkaufen oder verschenken, sind Sie nach dem Gesetz verpflichtet, die Veräußerung unverzüglich der Zulassungsstelle mitzuteilen, die dem Fahrzeug als letztes ein amtliches Kennzeichen erteilt hat. Dies gilt auch bei außer Betrieb gesetzten Fahrzeugen. Dazu können Sie beispielsweise den Kaufvertrag in Kopie übersenden oder faxen.
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass im Kaufvertrag dokumentiert ist, dass Fahrzeugbrief und Fahrzeugschein oder die neuen Dokumente Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil I und Teil II sowie die amtlichen Kennzeichen an die Erwerberin oder den Erwerber übergeben wurden.
> 
> ...


Rein fiktiv, natürlich ...


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 November 2007)

*AW: Autoverschenken für gutmütige Trottel*

Dafür hat die Bußgeld- und Ortspolizeibehörde von Xstadt der Verwarnung mit Verwarnungsgeld theoretisch ein Anhörungsformular mitgeschickt, in das man eintragen kann, wer die Ordnungswidrigkeit tatsächlich begangen habe. Das ist dem Gutmütigem beim genaueren Durchlesen der Verwarnung gerade eben ins Auge gesprungen. Rein fiktiv natürlich.
Da muss der gutmütige Trottel noch sein imaginäres Faxgerät bemühen.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2007)

*AW: Autoverschenken für gutmütige Trottel*

... wobei ein fiktives Ordnungsgeld irgendwie nur halb so schmerzhaft ist, oder?!?


----------



## A John (23 November 2007)

*AW: Autoverschenken für gutmütige Trottel*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> ... wobei ein fiktives Ordnungsgeld irgendwie nur halb so schmerzhaft ist, oder?!?


Eine Art Phantomschmerz...


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 November 2007)

*AW: Autoverschenken für gutmütige Trottel*

Der Unterschied zwischen 5 Euro haben und 5 Euro nicht haben ...
Die irreale Versicherungsangestellte in der kleinen Geschichte könnte folgendes von sich gegeben haben:
Erstmal Entwarnung. Der "Käufer" hat das Auto schon umgemeldet, ist allerdings 18 Tage auf Kosten von dem gutmütigen Trottel in der Weltgeschichte herum gefahren. Falls er in der Zeit einen Unfall gebaut hätte, müsste der Trottel, am besten per Verkaufsvertrag (dort explizit reinschreiben und unterschreiben lassen) nachweisen, dass er sämtliche Papiere, inklusive der Nummernschilder, an den Käufer übergeben hat. Dazu natürlich noch die Verpflichtung des Käufers in den Vertrag mit aufnehmen, den Wagen unverzüglich um zu melden. 
Da hat sich der Gütmütige gar nicht so trottelig angestellt, weil er diese Punkte (Bis auf das explizite Erwähnen auch der Nummernschilder im Vertrag) beachtet hat, da er von nem fiktiven Mustervertrag abgeschrieben hat, den ein Automobilclub gerüchteweise ins Netz gestellt hat. 
Die Angestellte hätte sich nun eine Kopie von diesem Vertrag gemacht, falls noch was "nachkommen" würde.
Im, wirklich nur in schlechten Visionen vorkommendem Fall, der Käufer hätte nen Unfall gebaut während der Wagen noch auf den Gutmütigen angemeldet war, hätte die Versicherung zwar den Schaden gezahlt, sich danach aber am Käufer schadlos gehalten. Eine Erhöhung der Versicherungsprämie für den Gutmütigen wäre nicht zu befürchten gewesen, wohingegen der Käufer, egal welche Versicherung er in Zukunft für welches Auto auch immer abschließen will, eine Höherstufung in der Prämie zu erwarten hätte, da die Versicherungen Informationen über "schwierige" Kunden austauschen.
Wichtig: Diese kleine fiktive Geschichte läuft nur so glimpflich ab für die Gutmütigen, wenn sie die Übergabe von Fahrzeugpapieren und Nummernschilder plus Ummeldeverpflichtung nachweisen können!!!
Wenn nicht, dann: Riesen Probleme! Sogar das Abmelden des Wagens kann man kaum erreichen ohne großen Aufwand, da ja Papiere und Schilder nicht mehr zur Hand sind.
Tip von der imaginärsten Versicherungsvertreterin, die ich je gesehen habe: Am besten das Auto vor Übergabe (!) selbst abmelden und darauf bestehen, dass der Käufer die Karre mit roter Nummer (Kurzzeitkennzeichen), dass er sich besorgen kann, sobald der die Fahrzeugpapiere in Händen hat, auf sein Risiko vom Hof fährt.

Beim Strafzettel gestaltet sich die Sache einfacher: Widerspruchsformular ausfüllen, als Fahrer zur Tatzeit den Käufer eintragen, und ab damit an die zuständige Bußgeldstelle.

Und was ist mit der Steuer und Versicherungsprämie für die 18 Tage? Die müsste der gutmütige Trottel zivilrechtlich beim Käufer wiederholen, wenn die Geschichte denn tatsächlich so passiert wäre.


----------

